# Mammography for male patients what is the CPT code



## JTiger115 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have come across a chart, where a male PT with personal history of breast cancer and mastectomy came into the office for a mammography screening. G0202 is a female only code accroding to HCPCS. Generally I would suggest Diagnostic G0204 or G0206, but 2010 HCPCS has G0204 and G0206 also as female only procedures. Could I use 77055, 77056, 77057??? What do coders suggest???


----------



## dballard2004 (Jan 24, 2011)

Radiology coding is not my area of expertise, but my 2011 HCPCS book does not show codes G0204/G0206 as female only procedures.  The correct G code for a screening mammo is G0202 and this is a female only procedure per the HCPCS book.  I would recommend for a screening mammo you report the 77055-77057 range in this case, but you may want to verify this with your payer for their recommendation.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Jan 24, 2011)

the codes are not gender specific. however the codes are specific to the reason they are there.

G0202 & 77052 are for screening only bilat all views

G0202 & 77057 screening bilat 2 vws

G0204 & 77056 bilat diagnostic

G0206 & 77055 unilat diagnostic

Men do not some in for routine screening mammo's.  Even if he is no longer under treatment I would code him as a diagnostic


----------

